# races at park lane may 11 th and 25 2012



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

ok guys races will be held on fri may 11 th and may 25 th 2012 at 7 pm :thumbsup:


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Racin tonight at park laner!


----------



## Steelix_70 (Feb 19, 2012)

Had a great time racing tonight, thanks had a lot of fun and some good laughs. Here are the video's I took.

T-jet Skinny car





T-jet Skinny tire





T-jet Fat tire, fray type car


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Nice as usual, ED! 
Congrats are in order to Ed on his first win with the group, in Fat Tire TJet class. I 'm sure it will not be the last. :thumbsup:

Al


----------



## JVerb (Oct 6, 2006)

Good job Ed. The heads up battle that I had with you made my night. 

Peace,
Verb


----------



## Ratwagon64 (Dec 23, 2011)

I watched the video and the nerf master still has it. Ed congrats on your win. Pat


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

*Great videos to watch and enjoy ! Congrats go out to Ed on his 1st of what will likely be alot more wins !

Bear :thumbsup: *


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Nice pic too, Ed. LOL 
Al


----------



## Steelix_70 (Feb 19, 2012)

Thanks guys, I owe it to all of you on all the help I got with my cars, it was a blast racing with Verb, I'm glad I can finally keep up you guys. Now I hope I can build other car as fast as that Lamborghini. Al I had to post that picture.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:Honda and his buds!!!! Race on guys...COOL!!!

bZ


----------

